# 2001 C5 Avant Exhuast?



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

looking for a exhaust setup for my wifes 01 Avant Quattro 2.8 30v. anybody know of any setups available?


----------



## GilliamII (Dec 1, 2008)

I've been looking for a while now and I have yet to find anything. Thus far it seems like my best option is going to be to piece together parts and have somebody weld it up for me. If you happen to find a bolt-up system I'd love to hear about it!


----------



## A6Guy (May 24, 2010)

Best thing to do is just buy mufflers and have a shop weld it up for you. Im about to have that done on mine. I have a 99 A6 sedan 2.8. Im buying borla mufflers with some nice tips n getting 2.5" pipe from the cat back and calling it a day


----------

